# E46 Tint Question



## 325SMG (Jan 11, 2004)

drmwvr said:


> I really like white...looks great :thumbup:


 Thanks guys!


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

Looks good. :thumbup:

I am interested in 50% tint on the side windows and 35% on the rear, both of which are within my state's legal limits. I don't want to black it out and since I have a dark interior, I feel 50% is dark enough under most conditions. 

I called a shop called California Tint and a guy named Dave said it would be $220 for Llumar. He says he has over 20 years experience and does it all by hand, "big difference" from a machine. Is this a good deal and how does Llumar compare to 3M, etc.? He said 3M is no good, but there's some bias there. I am also going to call my dealer and see what they say. I might prefer to get them to tint it or use their recommendation. Do most dealers do tint for you?


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

mjames said:


> Looks good. :thumbup:
> 
> I am interested in 50% tint on the side windows and 35% on the rear, both of which are within my state's legal limits. I don't want to black it out and since I have a dark interior, I feel 50% is dark enough under most conditions.
> 
> I called a shop called California Tint and a guy named Dave said it would be $220 for Llumar. He says he has over 20 years experience and does it all by hand, "big difference" from a machine. Is this a good deal and how does Llumar compare to 3M, etc.? He said 3M is no good, but there's some bias there. I am also going to call my dealer and see what they say. I might prefer to get them to tint it or use their recommendation. Do most dealers do tint for you?


anyone with pictures of 50% tint? I feel that'd be better for me since it isn't too dark or too light...


----------



## 325SMG (Jan 11, 2004)

mjames said:


> Looks good. :thumbup:
> 
> I am interested in 50% tint on the side windows and 35% on the rear, both of which are within my state's legal limits. I don't want to black it out and since I have a dark interior, I feel 50% is dark enough under most conditions.
> 
> I called a shop called California Tint and a guy named Dave said it would be $220 for Llumar. He says he has over 20 years experience and does it all by hand, "big difference" from a machine. Is this a good deal and how does Llumar compare to 3M, etc.? He said 3M is no good, but there's some bias there. I am also going to call my dealer and see what they say. I might prefer to get them to tint it or use their recommendation. Do most dealers do tint for you?


 Well objectively speaking, the Llumar tint and the 3M tint are very different. The Llumar tint is metallic and has some dye in it. It may look a little nicer than the 3M (here we are getting into the realm of subjectivity) but also may slightly fade over time and also reduce the range of your remote (to unlock and lock doors, etc.) as well as reduce AM reception. The 3M film has no metal and no dye. I believe it has carbon microfibers, that you can't see. It doesn't reduce AM reception or range of your key remote.

I think most dealers will take you car, outsource the tinting, and then give it back to you. They generally don't tint themselves, but contract out to somebody. This may be a more expensive option, so I wouldn't do it unless you can't find a reputable tinter in your area. You can go to www.tintdude.com to get the names of some reputable tinters in your area.


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

325SMG said:


> Well objectively speaking, the Llumar tint and the 3M tint are very different. The Llumar tint is metallic and has some dye in it. It may look a little nicer than the 3M (here we are getting into the realm of subjectivity) but also may slightly fade over time and also reduce the range of your remote (to unlock and lock doors, etc.) as well as reduce AM reception. The 3M film has no metal and no dye. I believe it has carbon microfibers, that you can't see. It doesn't reduce AM reception or range of your key remote.
> 
> I think most dealers will take you car, outsource the tinting, and then give it back to you. They generally don't tint themselves, but contract out to somebody. This may be a more expensive option, so I wouldn't do it unless you can't find a reputable tinter in your area. You can go to www.tintdude.com to get the names of some reputable tinters in your area.


You're totally right about dealers outsourcing the tinting service. The key thing to do is speak to a service guy at the dealer...find out who their contractor is...then speak directly to them. Then tell them that you wanna pay at the dealer. 

This way, you get the contractor's straight price, don't pay dealer surplus charges, while you get the dealer to handle your car for you! Nice double-standard ain't it? Worked 4 me! I saved myself $50, yet my tint warranty was even issued under the dealer's name!


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

I'd recommend Huper Optik 50%. ok, i'm biased bc i just got my car done in Huper 30%, but i did my research, and if you want the best tint out there..

It rejects more solar energy than llumnar platinum plus for the same VTL, does not fade like dyed polyester, and doesnt interfere with GPS/ sat radio/ radar/ radio signal. It uses ceramic particles instead of metal or dyed poly for its shading.

the one downside: it costs 350-450 for a tint job. very few shops carry it, the raw film costs about 5X what a high end non ceramic film costs, and it takes about twice as long to install (huper actually interviews installers and reviews their before certifying them to be dealers.)
http://www.huperoptik.com for more info.


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

Huper Optik sounds great, but I think it's downsides are not worth it to me and I'm not that picky, the alternatives will work just fine. It sounds like 3M is the way to go if you don't want Huper Optik. I wonder how it compares to Huper Optik...


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

3M claims that they are able to offer a film that does not need a metallic component to provide color stablity. The test of time should be able to prove this. Color stability was the whole reason all tint manufacturers went to metallic films because their gray films were turning purple. I wonder if there is anybody around that has had the 3M films on their car for more than 2 years that can verify how the film ages?:dunno:


----------



## ieboy (Jan 11, 2004)

325SMG,
Love the Alpine. My last car was white and I always loved how clean and classic it looked. Congrads on the tint. I really sets off the stark white of the rest of the car. Enjoy!


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> 3M claims that they are able to offer a film that does not need a metallic component to provide color stablity. The test of time should be able to prove this. Color stability was the whole reason all tint manufacturers went to metallic films because their gray films were turning purple. I wonder if there is anybody around that has had the 3M films on their car for more than 2 years that can verify how the film ages?:dunno:


I have 3M film on my 330i. I dont think its the current generation of carbon fiber film, but after two years, the top of the rear window has a purple tinge to it.
part of the reason i went with the huper.


----------



## 325SMG (Jan 11, 2004)

Orient330iNYC said:


> I have 3M film on my 330i. I dont think its the current generation of carbon fiber film, but after two years, the top of the rear window has a purple tinge to it.
> part of the reason i went with the huper.


 Orient,

I think this 3M film just came out last year (that's what my dealer told me) so you probably don't have the film on the 330i. I'm a Volvo lover and am jealous of your S60R. I always wanted an "R" ever since the 850 T5-R came out in 95.


----------



## 325SMG (Jan 11, 2004)

ieboy,

Seems like we have similarly equipped cars (minus your 'roof). I think I would go with the Huper tint on an Electric Red car (assuming you're in the market), just because I think the reflectivity makes it look a little cooler. I wanted a non-reflective tint because I thought it went better with the white (the contrast that you mentioned). Of course, the one downside to the Huper tint is it's price.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

325SMG said:


> Orient,
> 
> I think this 3M film just came out last year (that's what my dealer told me) so you probably don't have the film on the 330i. I'm a Volvo lover and am jealous of your S60R. I always wanted an "R" ever since the 850 T5-R came out in 95.


yeah, i had the tint done on the 330i about 2.5 years ago.

I still remember the T-5R in the look-at-me-yellow. My dad had an 850 T5. too bad they dont make that color anymore. although i dont think i could stomach that color for too long nowadays versus before. I'm already looking at ECU upgrades for the R. Stage I boosts power from 300/295 to 354hp/364ft/lbs, 800 bucks, works like the shark injector. but i digress.

The huper is actually starting to get a little less reflective as the water dries. i guess i wont know for a few weeks.


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

*Best film and warranty in the market*

I recently put Diamond Marquise in my one week old 2003 330i. I used 20% on all the windows and 38% on the windshileld the car looks awesome.
Diamond is the only film manufacturer that gives you lifetime warranty on scratches. You can't go wrong with this film.


----------



## 325SMG (Jan 11, 2004)

trucheli said:


> I recently put Diamond Marquise in my one week old 2003 330i. I used 20% on all the windows and 38% on the windshileld the car looks awesome.
> Diamond is the only film manufacturer that gives you lifetime warranty on scratches. You can't go wrong with this film.


 Wow. That is a sweet tint looking 330. That's why I love the Alpine White for the 3-series.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

trucheli said:


> I recently put Diamond Marquise in my one week old 2003 330i. I used 20% on all the windows and 38% on the windshileld the car looks awesome.
> Diamond is the only film manufacturer that gives you lifetime warranty on scratches. You can't go wrong with this film.


Never heard of it... Who's it made by and do they have a website? :dunno:


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

*Diamond film info*



Salvator said:


> Never heard of it... Who's it made by and do they have a website? :dunno:


This is a SunGard product. You can call 800-777-1770 to find a dealer. Also read this forum with opinions from window tinters.

http://www.tintdude.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2171&hl=window+film


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

trucheli said:


> Also read this forum with opinions from window tinters.


Thanks for the info... Seemed to be one guy who loved it, and a bunch who were not impressed... Thanks, but I think I'll go with Huper...


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Salvator said:


> Thanks for the info... Seemed to be one guy who loved it, and a bunch who were not impressed... Thanks, but I think I'll go with Huper...


 You will not regret the decision. I have had my HO since Feb and I am very happpy with the looks, reduced heat and installation. :thumbup:


----------

